# Model name of each locomotive listing?



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I am looking for the information that lists each different model for the locomotives. Is there such good source?

I know that I have DD40DX and GP something. It would be nice to know what I have on hand.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I would think other than a book of all the locos , see if you can find the manufacturer of the real deal online and you may be able to look at their roster and find out what you have , or what your looking for.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If you just want to know the names of the different variants, especially steam, Wikipedia is a good place to start.

Trying to identify which model you have is harder. There have been several bookspublished to aid in the identification of locomotives. You might try to find one of these (Kalmbach had good ones, but they're now out of print).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Each railroad, including those no longer in business, has a roster of their
locomotives by type or model. For example is here CSX:

http://rrpicturearchives.net/locolist.aspx?id=CSX

You could Google as I did: CSX locomotive roster substituting
each railroad name for CSX.

That might give you what you want.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Another great site is http://www.railpictures.net You can input the various engines you are looking for together with a road name if you like, includes fallen flags, plus any keywords. It will come back with pictures of the locos.

This site is also very useful http://www.thedieselshop.us/DataEMDIndexRS.HTML It lists all diesels by model with a run down on the specs. This might be more what you are looking for.

It can be quite difficult to identify a particular model as differences might not be externally identifiable.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

One thing to be aware of. Some manufacturers (of the hobby stuff) aren't too careful reproducing prototype details, so those that were unique to one railroad may not be duplicated on a model. This is to facilitate production runs of the model, but can make identification of modifications (like a Phase 1 or Phase 2) difficult.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for all information.

Yes, I believe that not every line is exact duplication. I noticed couple places that are slight different like headlights.

That is why I tried to google railway line and number. Some of them failed to come up with what I am looking for. 

IE - Athearn Hi-F Southern 6789. Most of the results came up with either Southern Pacific or Norfolk Southern.










I believe that it is SD line but which number...


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Turned out that I am wrong, once again. This is EMD GP9. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EMD_GP9

Problem is this one in the photo, it clearly shows "GP9" near front steps. Top middle area shows completely different part mounted. 










My guess is that it is rebuilt version?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That GP9 has certainly been rebuilt since the fifties, probably more than once. Remember that model manufactures aren't too careful about faithfully reproducing a particular type or variant as CTVRR says. Some models may come in a particular road livery but they may not even have had them.


----------

